# 3rd Veh. behind her's got hit....



## V-Bottom

So much for whatever type of veh. was behind my daughters in that convoy! She spoke w/ us and said shes OK, she was supposed to be in the particular one, but was pulled to go up front a ways. This IED was not made of materials to project shrapnel, was made of that fertilzer s***. Needless to say, blew the rear axle out, rubber off the tires, doors won't shut...so its junk. I wish I could show U some of our veh.'s in 68' that got hit. **** scary even to think about it now. After picking up this little kid and getting her out of harms way, and the area was cleared, she wanted to stay out and KILL some bast***, but was sent to be a radio operator for 3 hrs. at their COP. She will be home Sept. Labor Day weekend. God Bless her and keep her safe.that goes for all over there in those 2 sandboxes.


----------



## catchysumfishy

So glad she is OK and everyone else too! Gunna say some more prayers!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Same here. Glad she is O.K. I am afraid to ask what the occupants in the IED suffered? I hope they were not injured to badly.


----------



## GreatWhite4591

catchysumfishy said:


> So glad she is OK and everyone else too! Gunna say some more prayers!


 X2

Hug her neck and thank her for us.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

catchysumfishy said:


> So glad she is OK and everyone else too! Gunna say some more prayers!


x3


----------



## V-Bottom

No soldiers were injured on the blast. Forgot to add that. Thanx for mentioning. All this crapp is going on Southwest of Kabul. They were only 850 meters out from their post when this blew. They were hit 3 times this week. Alot of that mess is happening now. July was a terrible month for our KIA's. One soldier is bad enough, last I heard was 30. Not good.


----------



## Shooter

The last time I read the security report which was on the 25th we (the US) have lost 39 US military personal this month in Afghanistan. I know there have been a few more but that stuff is to depressing to read. 

Glad your daughter was not hurt sir.

Prayers sent for all.

Shooter


----------



## Brassnadz

Good to hear she and her fellow Soldiers are OK. My niece and nephew were Army MPs as well. She was hit 3 times with IEDs while she was over there patroling in Baghdad. Both are home now, but she still has some problems with headaches and such, but being the Warrior she is, she just started nusing school. 

Bless them all, and keep them safe!


----------



## V-Bottom

So far so good. Not coming home in Sept. End of Oct. now. Fellow soldier's family emergengy got her bumped. FOB Apache somewhere!!


----------



## RiverRat1962

The elections are taking place over there and the polls are closed. I haven't heard much news about any violence. I pray everyone is safe. 

Looks like the idiots are trying to disrupt things in Iraq again.


----------



## Long Pole

V-Bottom said:


> No soldiers were injured on the blast. Forgot to add that. Thanx for mentioning. All this crapp is going on Southwest of Kabul. They were only 850 meters out from their post when this blew. They were hit 3 times this week. Alot of that mess is happening now. July was a terrible month for our KIA's. One soldier is bad enough, last I heard was 30. Not good.


I'm glad your daughter is alright.

There was a soldier killed, my good friend Jon Rape from Angleton was in that vehicle. 
He had already did two tours over there and went back with a contract company that delivered supplies to the field.

He was supposed to be at home that weekend for his daughter's 1st bday.

RIP Jon...Thanks for protecting us and sacrificing yourself so that we can live our lives.

http://thefacts.com/story.lasso?ewcd=06fd204f2c390b3c


----------

